# My most recent colour drawing



## Abby (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello everyone, still no words from me but have done another drawing  I don't usually do fan art but I love the show Vikings and have a bit of a thing for Ragnar, this big boy is 30" x 22" so is bigger than life size.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jun 9, 2015)

Holy smoke! That's just crazy good. This is the kind of stuff that makes other artists just want to throw in the towel and take up knitting or something


----------



## musichal (Jun 9, 2015)

That is awesome.  I can draw a fairly decent X, but O is hard.


----------



## Abby (Jun 9, 2015)

Haha thanks


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 9, 2015)

That looks photorealistic, and those eyes are incredible. I know photoshop/Gimp gurus who could not make eyes pop like that. That's amazingly good work Abby.


----------



## Abby (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks! It's just done in colored pencil, those blue eyes are Caran d'ache luminance pencils


----------



## Sonata (Jun 9, 2015)

Abi - you have my full permission to post the drawing/drawings you are doing for me.  I know that you are only part way through one but if that does demonstrate how you show soul in eyes, nothing will, and I thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Abby (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Sonata I will


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 9, 2015)

absolutely fantastic. I'm envious and in awe of your skills. So lifelike, it's incredible. Very lovely. Thank you for sharing. =)


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 9, 2015)

Abby! This is so fabulous!!!! Awesome... I would happily give up my torch, tools and glass for a sketch pad and 1/10th of your brilliant talent... This is SMooooooKIN" HOT... Thank you for sharing your skill .. Peace always... jul


----------



## TeriBeth (Jun 9, 2015)

Amazing! The details are mind-blowing. How long did it take you to do it?


----------



## Abby (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone! This one was on my drawing board for a month, I took a few days out to do a graphite commission in the middle though...not sure how many hours it took in total but it was quite a few!


----------



## Deafmute (Jun 9, 2015)

truly incredible.


----------



## xtrmnitemare (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm speechless by how beautiful this is. One day I wish to be able to draw that realistically. It is really great.


----------



## Greimour (Jan 30, 2016)

So glad I logged in today and saw this.

As always Abby...incredible. 
(as a 'supposed' wordsmith, I really can't think of anything else to say. Hmm, maybe: "I am jealous".)


... and now I know your type, its time to hit the gym and get plastic surgery 




~Kev <3


----------



## Abby (Jan 30, 2016)

Ahhh thanks so much everyone! It's been so long since I visited this forum, thanks for the reminder...hope everyone is keeping well?


----------



## Abby (Jan 30, 2016)

Greimour said:


> So glad I logged in today and saw this.
> 
> As always Abby...incredible.
> (as a 'supposed' wordsmith, I really can't think of anything else to say. Hmm, maybe: "I am jealous".)
> ...



Haha Kevin, you are lovely just the way you are


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 30, 2016)

Heeey Abby! I have missed you... and your fabulous art work.. and your poetry... and you.... I hope everything is well with you...


----------



## davebroward (Jan 30, 2016)

Splendid. I went to your website and perused your works, you are a wondrous artist filled with an imaginative and creative talent way beyond my own abilities. Thank you for the enjoyment you bring to me personally and the world. I look forward to following you as you create more works in the future. Truly marvelous talent.


----------



## Abby (Jan 30, 2016)

Firemajic said:


> Heeey Abby! I have missed you... and your fabulous art work.. and your poetry... and you.... I hope everything is well with you...



AW thank you! I must try to get back into the writing...I'm happy hence no poetry haha! Have been working hard on the art though, will upload some more later


----------



## davebroward (Jan 30, 2016)

Abby said:


> AW thank you! I must try to get back into the writing...I'm happy hence no poetry haha! Have been working hard on the art though, will upload some more later


Your welcome, you deserve all the credit for your hard work. Please never stop. The world needs true artists.


----------

